# What is the future of Drywall Finishing?



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

In your opinion, what is going to be the future of drywall finishing and finishes? This is just a "think outside the box" question... like flying cars..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Back-pack bazooka's!!
Im still waiting for someone to make that. Hopefully Columbia.
Me and the boys were actually talking about that at work today. Trying to figure out how to make one work. It would be cool. Sort of like a continuous flow system...but not really. Just some kind of hydraulic tank or housing that can hold 1 full box of mud that could feed the bazooka. That would be bad ass!! 
Hey Aaron!? You reading this?! You heard it from Precision Taping first! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Go back to plaster.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Go back to plaster.


:blink: Yuck....
My poor arms & shoulder....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I predict that speaking Spanish will be necessary to work along side your fellow co-workers


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I predict that speaking Spanish will be necessary to work along side your fellow co-workers


I speak spanish! :whistling2:
Bienvenido a Taco Bell :jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

The future of drywall is.........not drywall.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> The future of drywall is.........not drywall.


Hahaha! More or less. Good call Slim. You're probably right.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This is a qoute from a member of c/t [A plaster] '' drywall= fail " 
I agree.. Homes built out of wood go to chit ..bottom line.
banks/builders/homeowners/suppliers/subs/push push push.. = FAIL


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

We're going to have electromagnetic room dividers/exterior walls. By changing the frequency, your walls can become varying degrees of opaque and transparent. They will repel water, open to let in fresh air, heat the dwelling with infrared waves and even play your home movie.

Sh!t, I'd better pull a patent.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> We're going to have electromagnetic room dividers/exterior walls. By changing the frequency, your walls can become varying degrees of opaque and transparent. They will repel water, open to let in fresh air, heat the dwelling with infrared waves and even play your home movie.
> 
> Sh!t, I'd better pull a patent.


30 grand for a US patent bro....:blink:
Whether they approve you or not.

It is a good idea though....:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> 30 grand for a US patent bro....:blink:
> Whether they approve you or not.
> 
> It is a good idea though....:yes:


Seems like a pretty good investment for the idea that will revolutionize the entire building industry:confused1:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

With the current sells of homes right now , at this point I can see a big improvement. GC and builders cannot afford to Hire slop anymore and get by with it. I think the public is getting wiser with there buying decesions.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Ya know,,, This made me think of Moore's vid . He is walking around with the camera . I;m thinking what the heck is he Looking at??? Nice clean box work nothing wrong with it at all. And that is what is needed, Just plain simple clean work . no fuss no muss. Lay on a texture finish,,, and call it a day. If they want Smoothywalls. double the price.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

PT I see where u are coming from. A back pack, bazooka thing and force it out with compressed gas kinda like the mud runner. The only problem is........ Taping is supposed to be getting easyer on the body not hauling 40lbs on your back. Haha but we are on to something.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Ya know,,, This made me think of Moore's vid . He is walking around with the camera . I;m thinking what the heck is he Looking at??? Nice clean box work nothing wrong with it at all. And that is what is needed, Just plain simple clean work . no fuss no muss. Lay on a texture finish,,, and call it a day. If they want Smoothywalls. double the price.


 ALL walls here are smooth,,and most ceilings..


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

We also. 99% of the time only due slick ceilings and walls


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> We also. 99% of the time only due slick ceilings and walls


99.9% of the time smooth walls and ceilings here.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi. Casna

Only smooth ceiling and walls 
Same here. 
Did nice job today interior moldings top of walls at ceiling 
8 inch molding around the rooms 
Do you due moldings in the houses you work inn sometimes
Here we're starting to due foam moldings inside with plaster on them


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Cazna. Was typing to fast miss spell it. Sorry


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

therick83 said:


> In your opinion, what is going to be the future of drywall finishing and finishes? This is just a "think outside the box" question... like flying cars..


I would say interior moldings in the higher end homes
Is starting to be popular , the foam ones
that new drywall that's 30 % lighter 
Maybe that will catch on. But I think that to catch the
Home owners that are trying to put up there own rock


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone deal with companies that are doing these pre-fab home builders?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

therick83 said:


> Anyone deal with companies that are doing these pre-fab home builders?


I've taped "Bonneville" pre-fab homes as well as.....what was that other company...Champoux? Ya, Yvon Champoux homes.

http://bonnevillehomes.com/
http://www.maisonschampoux.com/maisonsa.asp

You would think that because the house is completely built and drywalled indoors in a work shop that all the screws would be set perfectly.
But nope. Apparently even in pre-built houses they don't know how to use drywall guns. :laughing:

But other than that they were a breeze to tape. Other than the 2 giant butt joints that span the length of the house where the two halves meet.


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

how do you go about getting the pre-fab business, same as any other contracting job?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

therick83 said:


> how do you go about getting the pre-fab business, same as any other contracting job?


Well in almost all cases, the houses are shipped in parts on transports.
Usually, (depending on the house model) in 2 pieces. The house will run length wise and will meet together along the roof line.

The thing that sucks about most of these houses is that there is no GC.
So you can't get a steady supply of pre-fab homes to tape.
Most of them are home owners who have them built and shipped, and they take care of hiring the few trades they need themselves.

At best, you can try and contact the manufacturing company and inform them that you do taping in certain areas and they might recommend you to a future client who's purchasing a prefab from them.

Most prefab companies don't include the taping or finishing as part of their contracts. So when the house is dropped off and assembled it's up to the home owner or customer to finish the rest. They would be the ones to make the phone calls and try to find an experienced tradesmen.


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

That doesn't seem like a logical progression in the building process. Wouldn't the fab companies want to make sure their buildings are finished correctly. hmmm....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

therick83 said:


> That doesn't seem like a logical progression in the building process. Wouldn't the fab companies want to make sure their buildings are finished correctly. hmmm....


Nope. It's up to the home owner or client. They are the GC.
The prefab companies just build the houses and ship them out.
It's kind of annoying in most cases, because they do finish as much as they can on their end. Like all the closets have shelving that need to be removed so the drywall can be taped, all the door jams and doors are hung, kitchen's are all installed. Stuff like that.


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

In your opinion what should be the process for a fab-house/building. Is the current way the easiest or would there be an easier and more logical way to have everything done.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

therick83 said:


> In your opinion what should be the process for a fab-house/building. Is the current way the easiest or would there be an easier and more logical way to have everything done.


Hmm...not quite sure I understand the question.
Im simply a drywaller & taper my friend. I do have a fair knowledge about building houses and other trades but I am no pro when it comes to building homes. 
If you could be more specific with your question I would be glad to share what little knowledge I do posses. 

As I said, I am not a builder so for me to think up of an entirely new way to construct prefabricated homes better than the ones that are currently on the market is a little bit of a stretch for me...

I don't see anything wrong with the way they are being built now. Generally prefab companies offer the home owners allot of options and pricing comes accordingly. I've taped some prefabs where all the hardwood flooring was already laid down. That was a pain in the ass!

But again, im fairly certain that it's up to the home owner to decide when they have the house delivered what they want included. So I can't really complain about the way prefabs are built, If a house can be shipped on a transport from a different province and there's still drywall attached to the walls when it arrives to me to tape, im happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

moore said:


> ALL walls here are smooth,,and most ceilings..


Sorry for not following up, around these parts I cannot see any future to smooth finish work, It would be very difficult and painful to do. Reason,,, Framing and lots of high work, cut up homes. To achive a level 5 finish you have to have a level5 frame job. And we all know that L5 framing starts with a L5 concrete finish,,,"opps I,ll just use that to fill in the low spots on the floor":yes: and that is why I say keep it nice clean and simple. , I have turned many of outhouses into mansions in my time,,but only with a texture finish,,, Don't want to live on one job all my life. I seen picture of a home, builder was putting in all the fancy stuff he could think of,, Well the framing was I would say L3 ,, And he wanted all smooth finish work,,, result L4 at best.. did he make a splash? did he hit the mark? No ! He failed a 100%,, because you cannot skip on details , it really does show,, all the fancy woodwork floors windows fixtures extra will not hide half measured drywall finish.

I fell asleep early and now I am wide awake.. good thing I work for myself, ,, Heck easy day tommorow anyway.. I'll still get on the job before 9


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

therick83 said:


> That doesn't seem like a logical progression in the building process. Wouldn't the fab companies want to make sure their buildings are finished correctly. hmmm....


We've done a bit of work for a pre fab company. About half of their designs included the drywall being finished in their factory. For the others that needed to be finished on site like PT was saying theres no way they can arrange the contractors because of the distances involved. A lot of interstate deliveries so over a 10 hour drive. We'd have the option to go finish them if it was within a couple of hours drive but for the rest they just cant be involved.

Theyd just be ringing a local tradesman...the same as the owner would have to...

'hello Precision Taping. Ive just had a pre-fab home delivered, will you come and drywall it for me. It should be an easy job...except for the kitchen, doors, skirting, light fittings, taps and stuff.'


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

bevo said:


> We've done a bit of work for a pre fab company. About half of their designs included the drywall being finished in their factory. For the others that needed to be finished on site like PT was saying theres no way they can arrange the contractors because of the distances involved. A lot of interstate deliveries so over a 10 hour drive. We'd have the option to go finish them if it was within a couple of hours drive but for the rest they just cant be involved.
> 
> Theyd just be ringing a local tradesman...the same as the owner would have to...
> 
> 'hello Precision Taping. Ive just had a pre-fab home delivered, will you come and drywall it for me. It should be an easy job...except for the kitchen, doors, skirting, light fittings, taps and stuff.'


Hahaha! Pretty much!


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm...not quite sure I understand the question.
> Im simply a drywaller & taper my friend. I do have a fair knowledge about building houses and other trades but I am no pro when it comes to building homes.
> If you could be more specific with your question I would be glad to share what little knowledge I do posses.
> 
> ...


I meant in terms of when the items are moved to location and the building needs to be finished before customer moves in.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

therick83 said:


> I meant in terms of when the items are moved to location and the building needs to be finished before customer moves in.:thumbsup:


Well usually everything happens pretty quick after the house is delivered.
All the footings, form work and foundations are completely done and ready for when the house arrives and it just gets propped on.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

A very long time ago we got into doing modular/ prefabs setup at dealership then would repair also once house sold. I think we were getting 800 bucks to fix them when they showed up at dealership and a lil more when they sold. They were tore up from the floor up. Can usually be done in one day with a guy and a cubbie


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't work on trailers.

After there set up allllll the cracks need fixin...After the last one.. I said never again! 

I hate modulars ...They come in on wheels..They can leave on wheels.....A TRAILER! They bring the price down on the custom built homes around them. I think It takes 10.2 seconds for one to burn to the ground...I saw this in person .[.double wide ]


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I don't work on trailers.
> 
> After there set up allllll the cracks need fixin...After the last one.. I said never again!
> 
> I hate modulars ...They come in on wheels..They can leave on wheels.....A TRAILER! They bring the price down on the custom built homes around them. I think It takes 10.2 seconds for one to burn to the ground...I saw this in person .[.double wide ]


Okay, were talking about something different. The ones im talking about aren't on trailers. They're just pre-built somewhere else, shipped and assembled on site. I've taped some pretty friggen fancy prefab homes man.
Check these out. I've done models similar to these. Some with huge fancy cathedrals.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

There still pre fabs...I don't consider them a stick built home..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> There still pre fabs...I don't consider them a stick built home..


I don't know man, I did some pretty nice ones and they seemed very structurally sound. I'm sure it depends on who builds them but from my experience they seem like nice homes.
Not saying I would buy one, but it is a different alternative to the way houses are built.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

How 'bout these pre-fabs?

http://www.rocioromero.com/planLV.htm

http://www.prefabs.com/modern_prefab_homes.htm


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

When you mention transportable homes, this is what I think of.
http://www.kybrenhomes.com.au/index.html


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*the future of drywall,*

moore said it -plaster. worked with a guy in lava hot springs for a while(great place to visit , by the way) idaho. he worked at a place in pocatello idaho, at r homes for years. canned him cause of age, he could run me down, but im a puss. any way- modular homes- a/b foam blown in, for at least two reason's- 1-better r value, 2- kept the halves from cracking in trans port. he said all they need to do is pump mud against the wall, just like the mexicans do in california with those mud pumps for stucco. eliminate rock and talent, in 3 days. hell i could even teach you harve in a week or two. jim brown- lava hot springs-1992. consummate smart ass, but a great guy, always had your back. besides who hasnt tried a hose hopper to coat walls for a plaster texture look. a huge savings in time. cracks- dont know, savings probably, fir stips on studs maybe, synthetic plaster that gives and bends, most definitly. its a thought. prefab studs like matels tough stuff, boxes already shot in, dumped on the site like premade joist, (remember when joist's were made on the job, then went to fabrication, why didnt the walls follow ?


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

tapeing in space.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*end of an era (or two or three)*

they used plaster for a few thousand years, gypsum for about 55 years, and race cars are running around on carbon frames. seems like the whole industry would dry up, if usg (incorperated in 1914) didnt have a strangle hold on gypsum. THE MOST PLENTIFUL MINERAL ON THE PLANET. and the cheapest by the way. they all ready went there with gluelams, but not rock ? they had there 55 years of lettin beg up to big daddy. big daddy is fired. rock is out dated. period. the lite weight was a real show, a show. not real.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Back-pack bazooka's!!
> Im still waiting for someone to make that. Hopefully Columbia.
> Me and the boys were actually talking about that at work today. Trying to figure out how to make one work. It would be cool. Sort of like a continuous flow system...but not really. Just some kind of hydraulic tank or housing that can hold 1 full box of mud that could feed the bazooka. That would be bad ass!!
> Hey Aaron!? You reading this?! You heard it from Precision Taping first! :thumbsup:


made one last year !!! works ok


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*Foam, foam, foam, foam, foam, foam, foam*

NOT- mud- synthetic- in case you dont know. the tiles on the shuttle can be dropped in your hand RED HOT and it will feel warm, barely. foam-foam- we are stuck in old science. when new science 40 years ago put a man on the moon. you will see i'm right in ten years. SO what ? huh.


----------

